# Video Format Settings



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

A couple of basic questions about video format settings please.

My Roamio is connected to a Sony that handles all video formats through 1080P. I do not use any streaming services (at this time) - just HD & SD broadcasts from Cablevision.

1) Am I correct that I just want to set the video format to 1080P only and let the tivo scale as needed? Is there any advantage or disadvantage to setting it to 1080p vs 1080i ?

2) Neither my Premier Elite nor the Roamio seem to have settings for "Native", "Hybrid" or "Fixed" under the video settings, but the tivo website says they should be there (at least for the Premier). Am I missing something?

Thanks much.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ADG said:


> A couple of basic questions about video format settings please.
> 
> My Roamio is connected to a Sony that handles all video formats through 1080P. I do not use any streaming services (at this time) - just HD & SD broadcasts from Cablevision.
> 
> ...


1) That depends on which device has the better scalar/deinterlacer, the TiVo or the Sony display. Only way to really tell is to try them both ways and use your eyes to see if there's any differences. Use fast motion sports like basketball as a good test and look for combing, jaggies, stutter/judder, moire', etc.

2) That is chosen based on which of the resolutions you check off (480i, 720p, 1080i/p). If you check them all its basically "native", so whenever you tune to a channel with that resolution, that's what it'll output (480i will output 480i, 720p will output 720p, etc). If you only select one resolution, it'll output all channels at that resolution.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you for responding, but that's only part of what I'm asking. According to the tivo site (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/130) there is supposed to be a setting option for "fixed", "native" or "hybrid" which I don't see.

And again, is there any advantage or disadvantage to 1080p over 1080i for viewing cable tv.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I prefer to let only one device do the scaling. I let my TiVo scale to 1080P which matches my TV and I set my receiver to pass thru. Letting the TiVo scale eliminates the flicker you get when changing to channel that has a different format.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ADG said:


> And again, is there any advantage or disadvantage to 1080p over 1080i for viewing cable tv.


Considering that no cable TV providers broadcast anything in 1080p, the distinction is pointless


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

okay, I just checked one of my S3's and for video output format there are options at each resolution for fixed or hybrid. Those options are not present on either my Elite or Roamio, so I guess it's a non-issue. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

tatergator1 said:


> Considering that no cable TV providers broadcast anything in 1080p, the distinction is pointless


So even if the native resolution of the tv is 1080p it makes no difference if I choose "i" or "p"? Got it - thanks again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's better to pick 1080p because that will make sure the menus are output at 1080p which will make them a bit crisper. It'll also ensure that your TiVo will be able to playback 1080p/24 when using Netflix or playing videos downloaded from Amazon.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Dan. As it turns out that part of my question was moot. I forgot that I run a second hd cable (using the componenet output) to a 32" set in another room that tops out at 1080i. When I set the tivo to "p" I lost the picture in the other room and it took me a while to figure out why


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why not get a Mini for the other room instead?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ADG said:


> .....And again, is there any advantage or disadvantage to 1080p over 1080i for viewing cable tv.


 And again, I did answer that question:


HarperVision said:


> 1) That depends on which device has the better scalar/deinterlacer, the TiVo or the Sony display. Only way to really tell is to try them both ways and use your eyes to see if there's any differences. Use fast motion sports like basketball as a good test and look for combing, jaggies, stutter/judder, moire', etc.....


 You're very welcome!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Why not get a Mini for the other room instead?


Why should I? I've been using this setup for close 7 or 8 years and it works fine. I have two tivos in the master bedroom. Both feed to the HDTV's in the bedroom (hdmi) and the den (component run through the basement) and I have an infrared remote extender in the den with an a/b switch that controls both tivos. There's nothing I could do with a mini that I can't do with this setup - and as I said, I already have the boxes (all 4 tivos I own are on lifetime service). BTW, the primary bedroom tivo (now the roamio) is also connected to an rf modulator (composite cables) which then splits to coax cables (also run through the basement) to all other tv's in the house (kitchen, bath, etc).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ADG said:


> Why should I? I've been using this setup for close 7 or 8 years and it works fine. I have two tivos in the master bedroom. Both feed to the HDTV's in the bedroom (hdmi) and the den (component run through the basement) and I have an infrared remote extender in the den with an a/b switch that controls both tivos. There's nothing I could do with a mini that I can't do with this setup - and as I said, I already have the boxes (all 4 tivos I own are on lifetime service). BTW, the primary bedroom tivo (now the roamio) is also connected to an rf modulator (composite cables) which then splits to coax cables (also run through the basement) to all other tv's in the house (kitchen, bath, etc).


I cant speak for him, but he may have mentioned the mini in that location because the way you have it setup right now with composite and RF modulated doesn't provide an HD signal, only SD. If you don't mind then of course it doesn't matter.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I do indeed receive hd with the component connection. Thanks guys. I'm good in this thread.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ADG said:


> Why should I? I've been using this setup for close 7 or 8 years and it works fine. I have two tivos in the master bedroom. Both feed to the HDTV's in the bedroom (hdmi) and the den (component run through the basement) and I have an infrared remote extender in the den with an a/b switch that controls both tivos. There's nothing I could do with a mini that I can't do with this setup - and as I said, I already have the boxes (all 4 tivos I own are on lifetime service). BTW, the primary bedroom tivo (now the roamio) is also connected to an rf modulator (composite cables) which then splits to coax cables (also run through the basement) to all other tv's in the house (kitchen, bath, etc).


It might be cheaper for one. With Minis you don't need CableCARDs so you can save on the rental and potential "outlet fees". They're also easier to manage in a multi-user household. You never have to worry about who's using which TiVo, you just pick a show and press play and it just works. They're also faster then Premiere units, so the UI is more pleasant to navigate.

Unless you need multiple TiVos for extra tuners, or OTA, a single Roamio with multiple Minis will provide a better user experience and require a lot less cabling and switches to use.

I use to have a setup like yours with 4 TiVos fed into a matrix switch that then fed multiple rooms. It was a huge PITA. I since switched to two TiVos (one for me, one for my wife) and Minis in the other rooms and it's so much better. I never have to worry about conflicting users wanting to use the same TiVo, or the switch screwing up, or the HDMI handshake on one TV causing a problem on another, etc... anyone can go to any other TV in the house and just start watching something from either TiVo without hassle.

Plus the wiring in my entertainment center is so much simpler.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

ADG said:


> Why should I? I've been using this setup for close 7 or 8 years and it works fine.


Certainly your call to make. I wouldn't call a solution relying on room-to-room component, an A/B switch and an RF modulator "fine" but to each his own. In some cases you don't know what you're missing until you've experienced it. In some cases you're not missing anything.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm not sure why you are trying to convince me to do something I don't want to do. I OWN 4 tivos - ALL with lifetime subscriptions. The setup I have works perfectly for me. Thanks everyone for all of your help. Over & Out


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ADG said:


> I do indeed receive hd with the component connection. Thanks guys. I'm good in this thread.


 I was referring to this where you mentioned composite and RF modulated:


ADG said:


> .......BTW, the primary bedroom tivo (now the roamio) is also connected to an rf modulator (composite cables) which then splits to coax cables (also run through the basement) to all other tv's in the house (kitchen, bath, etc).


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

takeshi said:


> Certainly your call to make. I wouldn't call a solution relying on room-to-room component, an A/B switch and an RF modulator "fine" but to each his own. In some cases you don't know what you're missing until you've experienced it. In some cases you're not missing anything.


This reminds me of a guy I used to work with back in the day when Tivo Series 2s were the thing. He had six VCRs. Thats right, six that he religiously programmed and swapped tapes on. Nothing could convince him one Tivo would be better than six VCRs and better quality. Likewise, not everyone would sell their lifetime Series 3 or 4 units and replace them with lifetime minis. Despite being a higher quality and a more cost effective setup.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dahacker said:


> This reminds me of a guy I used to work with back in the day when Tivo Series 2s were the thing. He had six VCRs. Thats right, six that he religiously programmed and swapped tapes on. Nothing could convince him one Tivo would be better than six VCRs and better quality. Likewise, not everyone would sell their lifetime Series 3 or 4 units and replace them with lifetime minis. Despite being a higher quality and a more cost effective setup.


Why do you have to talk about me like I'm not right here listening to everything you say?!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

sigh.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ADG said:


> sigh.


Yeah, I LOVE that dude on Duck Dynasty too!!!


----------

